# Halotestin?  Whos used it?



## Livebig14 (Aug 30, 2011)

Anybody used halotestin?  How were the strength/size gains?  I cant find many reviews about it so I thought Id ask you guys.


----------



## jtterrible (Aug 30, 2011)

from the stuff I've read it works extremely well when stacked with a test base.. it helps you push more for bigger gains and the test helps you solidify it.


----------



## OnPoint88 (Aug 30, 2011)

I've used real Halotestin and it's awesome for aggression, instant strength increases, and hardening. Isn't really used for gains. Usually used on a cutting cycle, or by athletes before competition, a power lifters favorite. Highly toxic though and maybe a little addictive. I stopped buying them because I would stay on them too long.


----------



## FordFan (Aug 30, 2011)

Been several years ago, but Halo is great at getting that extra rep. You'll harden up, but not really put on any size.

Still a fav!


----------



## J.thom (Aug 30, 2011)

Just read that it's great for a pre wo, ha ha


----------



## VonEric (Aug 30, 2011)

Used it back in day... I was younger then so might have been that but I was a major dick on it. Only shit I can remember being on that actually made my fucking crazy irrate. Was great for aggresion at the gym... Felt like a beast.. It hardened me up pretty good too. I liked the stuff alot just seemed a little hard on me.. After awhile on it I started feeling like shit.


----------



## Livebig14 (Aug 30, 2011)

Yeah I guess its more liver toxic than A-bombs


----------



## jtterrible (Aug 30, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> Yeah I guess its more liver toxic than A-bombs



But not as bad as cheque drops  ..also has a different purpose.. Most dont run it because it is used as an aggression drug.. But it also is supposed to really help with rbc and strength.. It's effects are non-ar mediated so stacking dbol isnt recommended.. But that is primarily due to hepatoxicity.. I cant find the stuff I was reading.. Mebe I can when I get to my pc..


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Aug 30, 2011)

havent run it, but from what i've heard its great for cutting, extra aggression and strength help to maintain size/strength while on lower calories, will harden you up and doesnt tend to give bloat, heard it helps with vascularity as well but not sure to what degree (i like EQ for that personally  ) .. let us know how it goes if you run it, im a big fan of the hardening/lean gain AAS and have had my eye on halo for a while..


----------



## jtterrible (Aug 30, 2011)

Eq boosts vascularity because it increases rbc.. Halo does this as well.. But better


----------



## VonEric (Aug 30, 2011)

*Some HALO info (copy paste)*

Halotestin Tablets contain fluoxymesterone, an androgenic hormone.
 Fluoxymesterone is a white or nearly white, odorless, crystalline  powder, melting at or about 240° C, with some decomposition. It is  practically insoluble in water, sparingly soluble in alcohol, and  slightly soluble in chloroform.
 The chemical name for fluoxymesterone is androst-4-en-3-one,  9-fluoro-11,17-dihydroxy-17-methyl-, (11β,17β)-. The molecular formula  is C20H29FO3 and the molecular weight 336.45.
 The structural formula is represented below:





 Each Halotestin tablet, for oral administration, contains 2 mg, 5 mg  or 10 mg fluoxymesterone. Inactive ingredients: calcium stearate, corn  starch, FD&C Yellow No. 5, lactose, sorbic acid, sucrose,  tragacanth. In addition, the 2 mg tablet contains FD&C Yellow No. 6  and the 5 mg and 10 mg contain FD&C Blue No. 2.
*Halotestin - Clinical Pharmacology*

 Endogenous androgens are responsible for normal growth and  development of the male sex organs and for maintenance of secondary sex  characteristics. These effects include growth and maturation of the  prostate, seminal vesicles, penis, and scrotum; development of male hair  distribution, such as beard, pubic, chest, and axillary hair; laryngeal  enlargement, vocal cord thickening, and alterations in body musculature  and fat distribution. Drugs in this class also cause retention of  nitrogen, sodium, potassium, and phosphorus, and decreased urinary  excretion of calcium. Androgens have been reported to increase protein  anabolism and decrease protein catabolism. Nitrogen balance is improved  only when there is sufficient intake of calories and protein.
 Androgens are responsible for the growth spurt of adolescence and for  eventual termination of linear growth, brought about by fusion of the  epiphyseal growth centers. In children, exogenous androgens accelerate  linear growth rates, but may cause disproportionate advancement in bone  maturation. Use over long periods may result in fusion of the epiphyseal  growth centers and termination of the growth process. Androgens have  been reported to stimulate production of red blood cells by enhancing  production of erythropoietic stimulation factor.
 During exogenous administration of androgens, endogenous testosterone  release is inhibited through feedback inhibition of pituitary  luteinizing hormone (LH). At large doses of exogenous androgens,  spermatogenesis may also be suppressed through feedback inhibition of  pituitary follicle stimulating hormone (FSH).
 Inactivation of testosterone occurs primarily in the liver.
 The half-life of fluoxymesterone after oral administration is approximately 9.2 hours.
*Indications and Usage for Halotestin*

 In the male???Halotestin Tablets are indicated for


Replacement therapy in conditions associated with symptoms of deficiency or absence of endogenous testosterone.
Primary hypogonadism (congenital or acquired) testicular failure due  to cryptorchidism, bilateral torsion, orchitis , vanishing testis  syndrome; or orchidectomy.
Hypogonadotropic hypogonadism (congenital or acquired)???idiopathic  gonadotropin or LHRH deficiency, or pituitary-hypothalamic injury from  tumors, trauma, or radiation.
 
Delayed puberty, provided it has been definitely established as such, and is not just a familial trait.
 In the female???Halotestin Tablets are indicated for palliation of  androgen-responsive recurrent mammary cancer in women who are more than  one year but less than five years postmenopausal, or who have been  proven to have a hormone- dependent tumor as shown by previous  beneficial response to castration.


*Contraindications*



Known hypersensitivity to the drug
Males with carcinoma of the breast
Males with known or suspected carcinoma of the prostate gland
Women known or suspected to be pregnant
Patients with serious cardiac, hepatic or renal disease
 *Warnings*

 Hypercalcemia may occur in immobilized patients and in patients with  breast cancer. If this occurs, the drug should be discontinued.
 Prolonged use of high doses of androgens (principally the 17-α  alkyl-androgens) has been associated with development of hepatic  adenomas, hepatocellular carcinoma, and peliosis hepatis???all potentially  life-threatening complications.
 Cholestatic hepatitis and jaundice may occur with  17-α-alkyl-androgens. Should this occur, the drug should be  discontinued. This is reversible with discontinuation of the drug.
 Geriatric patients treated with androgens may be at an increased risk  of developing prostatic hypertrophy and prostatic carcinoma although  conclusive evidence to support this concept is lacking.
 Edema, with or without congestive heart failure, may be a serious  complication in patients with pre-existing cardiac, renal or hepatic  disease.
 Gynecomastia may develop and occasionally persists in patients being treated for hypogonadism.
 Androgen therapy should be used cautiously in males with delayed  puberty. Androgens can accelerate bone maturation without producing  compensatory gain in linear growth. The effect on bone maturation should  be monitored by assessing bone age of the wrist and hand every six  months.
 This drug has not been shown to be safe and effective for the  enhancement of athletic performance. Because of the potential risk of  serious adverse health effects, this drug should not be used for such  purpose.
*Precautions*

*General*

 Women should be observed for signs of virilization which is usual  following androgen use at high doses. Discontinuation of drug therapy at  the time of evidence of mild virilism is necessary to prevent  irreversible virilization. A decision may be made by the patient and the  physician that some virilization will be tolerated during treatment for  breast carcinoma.
 Patients with benign prostatic hypertrophy may develop acute urethral  obstruction. Priapism or excessive sexual stimulation may develop.  Oligospermia may occur after prolonged administration or excessive  dosage. If any of these effects appear, the androgen should be stopped  and if restarted, a lower dosage should be utilized.
 This product contains FD&C Yellow No. 5 (tartrazine) which may  cause allergic-type reactions (including bronchial asthma) in certain  susceptible individuals. Although the overall incidence of FD&C  Yellow No. 5 (tartrazine) sensitivity in the general population is low,  it is frequently seen in patients who also have aspirin  hypersensitivity.
*Information for patients*

 Patients should be instructed to report any of the following: nausea,  vomiting, changes in skin color, and ankle swelling. Males should be  instructed to report too frequent or persistent erections of the penis  and females any hoarseness, acne, changes in menstrual periods or  increase in facial hair.
*Laboratory tests*

 Women with disseminated breast carcinoma should have frequent  determination of urine and serum calcium levels during the course of  androgen therapy (See WARNINGS).
 Because of the hepatotoxicity associated with the use of  17-alpha-alkylated androgens, liver function tests should be obtained  periodically.
 Periodic (every six months) X-ray examinations of bone age should be  made during treatment of prepubertal males to determine the rate of bone  maturation and the effects of androgen therapy on the epiphyseal  centers.
 Hemoglobin and hematocrit levels (to detect polycythemia) should be  checked periodically in patients receiving long-term androgen  administration.
 Serum cholesterol may increase during androgen therapy.
*Drug interactions*

 Androgens may increase sensitivity to oral anticoagulants. Dosage of  the anticoagulant may require reduction in order to maintain  satisfactory therapeutic hypoprothrombinemia.
 Concurrent administration of oxyphenbutazone and androgens may result in elevated serum levels of oxyphenbutazone.
 In diabetic patients, the metabolic effects of androgens may decrease blood glucose and, therefore, insulin requirements.
*Drug/Laboratory test interferences*

 Androgens may decrease levels of thyroxine-binding globulin,  resulting in decreased total T4 serum levels and increased resin uptake  of T3 and T4. Free thyroid hormone levels remain unchanged, however, and  there is no clinical evidence of thyroid dysfunction.
*Carcinogenesis, mutagenesis, impairment Of Fertility*

 Animal data: Testosterone has been tested by subcutaneous injection  and implantation in mice and rats. The implant induced cervical-uterine  tumors in mice, which metastasized in some cases. There is suggestive  evidence that injection of testosterone into some strains of female mice  increases their susceptibility to hepatoma. Testosterone is also known  to increase the number of tumors and decrease the degree of  differentiation of chemically-induced carcinomas of the liver in rats.
 Human data: There are rare reports of hepatocellular carcinoma in  patients receiving long-term therapy with androgens in high doses.  Withdrawal of the drugs did not lead to regression of the tumors in all  cases.
 Geriatric patients treated with androgens may be at an increased risk  of developing prostatic hypertrophy and prostatic carcinoma although  conclusive evidence to support this concept is lacking.
 This compound has not been tested for mutagenic potential. However,  as noted above, carcinogenic effects have been attributed to treatment  with androgenic hormones. The potential carcinogenic effects likely  occur through a hormonal mechanism rather than by a direct chemical  interaction mechanism.
 Impairment of fertility was not tested directly in animal species.  However, as noted below under Adverse Reactions, oligospermia in males  and amenorrhea in females are potential adverse effects of treatment  with Halotestin Tablets. Therefore, impairment of fertility is a  possible outcome of treatment with Halotestin.
*Pregnancy*

*Teratogenic effects* Pregnancy Category X. (See CONTRAINDICATIONS.)
*Nursing mothers*

 Halotestin is not recommended for use in nursing mothers.
*Pediatric use*

 Androgen therapy should be used very cautiously in children and only  by specialists aware of the adverse effects on bone maturation. Skeletal  maturation must be monitored every six months by an X-ray of the hand  and wrist (See WARNINGS).
*Adverse Reactions*

*Endocrine and urogenital*

 Female: the most common side effects of androgen therapy are  amenorrhea and other menstrual irregularities; inhibition of  gonadotropin secretion; and virilization, including deepening of the  voice and clitoral enlargement. The latter usually is not reversible  after androgens are discontinued. When administered to a pregnant woman,  androgens can cause virilization of external genitalia of the female  fetus.
 Male: Gynecomastia, and excessive frequency and duration of penile erections. Oligospermia may occur at high dosage.
*Skin and appendages*

 Hirsutism, male pattern of baldness, seborrhea, and acne.
*Fluid and electrolyte disturbances*

 Retention of sodium, chloride, water, potassium, calcium, and inorganic phosphates.
*Gastrointestinal*

 Nausea, cholestatic jaundice, alterations in liver function tests, rarely hepatocellular neoplasms and peliosis hepatis (See WARNINGS).
*Hematologic*

 Suppression of clotting factors II, V, VII, and X, bleeding in patients on concomitant anticoagulant therapy, and polycythemia.
*Nervous system*

 Increased or decreased libido, headache, anxiety, depression, and generalized paresthesia.
*Allergic*

 Hypersensitivity, including skin manifestations and anaphylactoid reactions.
*Drug Abuse and Dependence*

*Controlled Substance Class*

 Fluoxymesterone is a controlled substance under the Anabolic Steroids  Control Act, and Halotestin Tablets has been assigned to Schedule III.
*Overdosage*

 There have been no reports of acute overdosage with the androgens.
*Halotestin Dosage and Administration*

 The dosage will vary depending upon the individual, the condition  being treated, and its severity. The total daily oral dose may be  administered singly or in divided (three or four) doses.
*Male hypogonadism*

 For complete replacement in the hypogonadal male, a daily dose of 5  to 20 mg will suffice in the majority of patients. It is usually  preferable to begin treatment with full therapeutic doses which are  later adjusted to individual requirements. Priapism is indicative of  excessive dosage and is indication fortemporary withdrawal of the drug.
*Delayed puberty*

 Dosage should be carefully titrated utilizing a low dose, appropriate  skeletal monitoring, and by limiting the duration of therapy to four to  six months.
*Inoperable carcinoma of the breast in the female*

 The recommended total daily dose for palliative therapy in advanced  inoperable carcinoma of the breast is 10 to 40 mg. Because of its short  action, fluoxymesterone should be administered to patients in divided,  rather than single, daily doses to ensure more stable blood levels. In  general, it appears necessary to continue therapy for at least one month  for a satisfactory subjective response, and for two to three months for  an objective response.
*How is Halotestin Supplied*

 Halotestin Tablets, round and scored, are available in the following strengths and colors:
 2 mg (peach)
  Bottles of 100       NDC 0009-0014-01
 5 mg (light green)
  Bottles of 100       NDC 0009-0019-06
 10 mg (green)
  Bottles of 30         NDC 0009-0036-03
  Bottles of 100       NDC 0009-0036-04
 Store at controlled room temperature 20° to 25°C (68° to 77°F) [see USP].
  Rx only




 810 804 708
 692851
 May 2002

*Halotestin *
fluoxymesterone  tablet      Product Information   Product Type HUMAN PRESCRIPTION DRUG NDC Product Code (Source) 0009-0014   Route of Administration ORAL DEA Schedule CIII             INGREDIENTS   Name (Active Moiety) Type Strength   *fluoxymesterone* (fluoxymesterone) Active 2 MILLIGRAM  In 1 TABLET   *calcium stearate* Inactive     *corn starch* Inactive     *FD&C Yellow No. 5* Inactive     *lactose* Inactive     *sorbic acid* Inactive     *sucrose* Inactive     *tragacanth* Inactive     *FD&C Yellow No. 6* Inactive           Product Characteristics   Color ORANGE (peach) Score 2 pieces   Shape ROUND (ROUND) Size 7mm   Flavor 
Imprint Code Halotestin;2   Contains        Coating false Symbol false         Packaging   # NDC Package Description Multilevel Packaging   *1* 0009-0014-01 100 TABLET In 1 BOTTLE None       
*Halotestin *
fluoxymesterone  tablet      Product Information   Product Type HUMAN PRESCRIPTION DRUG NDC Product Code (Source) 0009-0019   Route of Administration ORAL DEA Schedule CIII             INGREDIENTS   Name (Active Moiety) Type Strength   *fluoxymesterone* (fluoxymesterone) Active 5 MILLIGRAM  In 1 TABLET   *calcium stearate* Inactive     *corn starch* Inactive     *FD&C Yellow No. 5* Inactive     *lactose* Inactive     *sorbic acid* Inactive     *sucrose* Inactive     *tragacanth* Inactive     *FD&C Blue No. 2* Inactive           Product Characteristics   Color GREEN (light green) Score 2 pieces   Shape ROUND (ROUND) Size 7mm   Flavor 
Imprint Code Halotestin;5   Contains        Coating false Symbol false         Packaging   # NDC Package Description Multilevel Packaging   *1* 0009-0019-06 100 TABLET In 1 BOTTLE None       
*Halotestin *
fluoxymesterone  tablet      Product Information   Product Type HUMAN PRESCRIPTION DRUG NDC Product Code (Source) 0009-0036   Route of Administration ORAL DEA Schedule CIII             INGREDIENTS   Name (Active Moiety) Type Strength   *fluoxymesterone* (fluoxymesterone) Active 10 MILLIGRAM  In 1 TABLET   *calcium stearate* Inactive     *corn starch* Inactive     *FD&C Yellow No. 5* Inactive     *lactose* Inactive     *sorbic acid* Inactive     *sucrose* Inactive     *tragacanth* Inactive     *FD&C Blue No. 2* Inactive           Product Characteristics   Color GREEN (GREEN) Score 2 pieces   Shape ROUND (ROUND) Size 7mm   Flavor 
Imprint Code Halotestin;10   Contains        Coating false Symbol false         Packaging   # NDC Package Description Multilevel Packaging   *1* 0009-0036-03 30 TABLET In 1 BOTTLE None   *2* 0009-0036-04 100 TABLET In 1 BOTTLE None       
Revised: 02/2006Pharmacia and Upjohn Company

*More Halotestin resources*



Halotestin Side Effects (in more detail)
Halotestin Dosage
Halotestin Use in Pregnancy & Breastfeeding
Drug Images
Halotestin Drug Interactions
Halotestin Support Group
0 Reviews for Halotestin - Add your own review/rating
 


Fluoxymesterone Professional Patient Advice  (Wolters Kluwer)
Fluoxymesterone Monograph  (AHFS DI)
Androxy MedFacts Consumer Leaflet  (Wolters Kluwer)
Androxy Concise Consumer Information  (Cerner Multum)
 
*Compare Halotestin with other medications*



Breast Cancer
Breast Cancer, Palliative
Delayed Puberty, Male
Hypogonadism, Male
Postmenopausal Symptoms
 



*Related Halotestin Information*






*Availability* Prescription only



*CSA Schedule* Moderate abuse potential




*Pregnancy Category* Not for use in pregnancy



*Approval History*  FDA approved 1956



  	 		 			Reviews
 			Average User Rating


 	 		 			No Reviews - Be the first! 
 		 			Not Rated - Be the first! 


  	 		Related Pages



Detailed Side Effects
Pregnancy & Breastfeeding
Drug Interactions
Dosage Information
Drug Images
Support Group Q & A
 

  	 		Manufacturer



Pfizer Inc
 

  	 		Drug Class

Androgens and anabolic steroids
Delayed Puberty, Male
testosterone, Depo-Testosterone, Android, More...
2 more conditions...








 
  	 		FDA Consumer Updates



Reducing Fever in Children: Safe Use of Acetaminophen
Safe Use Initiative: Preventing Harm from Medicines
FDA Sheds Light on Sunscreens
How to Dispose of Unused Medicines
 More FDA Updates...



         Drug Images




 Halotestin 2 mg




 Halotestin 5 mg

View all *3 images*




  	Did you find this page helpful? 		Yes 		No


----------



## UA_Iron (Aug 30, 2011)

Awesome stuff. Keeps your muscles full when you're dieting and feel like shit. Keeps your aggression high so you can still power through workouts even when you're calorie depleted. Makes you strong as fuck. 

That cyborg graininess that the pros have? Halotestin had a strong roll in that look.


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 30, 2011)

I can only say who try one time BD Halotestex always order more.


----------



## GMO (Aug 31, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> Anybody used halotestin? How were the strength/size gains? I cant find many reviews about it so I thought Id ask you guys.


 

Don't look for size gains from it, but it definitely will give you increased strength.  That and the muscle hardening effects are the two best effects of this compound IMO.  I don't particularly like the aggression effect, as I am alpha as it is.  That stuff can turn me into a real piece of work.


----------



## MDR (Aug 31, 2011)

GMO said:


> Don't look for size gains from it, but it definitely will give you increased strength. That and the muscle hardening effects are the two best effects of this compound IMO. I don't particularly like the aggression effect, as I am alpha as it is. That stuff can turn me into a real piece of work.


 
^ I agree.  Makes me a bit pissy, much like Tren.  It may well be the very best for strength, however.


----------



## Livebig14 (Aug 31, 2011)

thanks guys im looking for something that will give me size seems like halo is better used when cutting


----------



## Digitalash (Aug 31, 2011)

Pretty much covered everything so far but something interesting I read about it. Apparently it's sometimes prescribed for guys with delayed puberty? Anyone know why? I just can't imagine what purpose it would serve or that docs would actually give people this shit?


----------



## Livebig14 (Aug 31, 2011)

Digitalash said:


> Pretty much covered everything so far but something interesting I read about it. Apparently it's sometimes prescribed for guys with delayed puberty? Anyone know why? I just can't imagine what purpose it would serve or that docs would actually give people this shit?


lol not sure I would think for delayed puberty they would just prescribe test injections as its easier on the body and enhances the male sex characteristics.


----------



## BigBird (Aug 31, 2011)

Used it.  Loved it.  However, BE SURE to take it with test.  Although it made me stronger, my erections were at half mast and I'd bust my nut in 5 seconds with a half chub woody.  Not exactly the best way to impress the ladies.  In the gym, I feel the raging vicious aggressiveness is second to none when it comes to Halo.


----------



## Usealittle (Aug 31, 2011)

Iv used it.... Added in 50mg about 3hr before a squat session. Felt good so I maxed out and added 25+ lbs to my last max from 2wks before. I say 25+lbs cuz I went up 25 and it went up pretty easy but didn't want to go higher so i'm sayin 25+....

Yes it was from WP..... The only good thing I got from them, so no I'm not a fan of WP, the the halo worked.


----------



## OnPoint88 (Aug 31, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> thanks guys im looking for something that will give me size seems like halo is better used when cutting



The first thing to start with is Test and the best Test for size is Suspension or TNE if you don't mind pinning ED. If you do then I prefer Enanthate. Next up is EQ to increase appetite and RBC. I think EQ is a better choice than Adrol for RBC because of less sides and Adrol can decrease appetite. Next is Dbol to for size and euphoria that you were looking for with Halotestin. Proviron is also great for freeing up all that test and as an antiestrogen for OCT. Depending on the length of the cycle you could do half Deca and half EQ.


----------



## Livebig14 (Aug 31, 2011)

OnPoint88 said:


> The first thing to start with is Test and the best Test for size is Suspension or TNE if you don't mind pinning ED. If you do then I prefer Enanthate. Next up is EQ to increase appetite and RBC. I think EQ is a better choice than Adrol for RBC because of less sides and Adrol can decrease appetite. Next is Dbol to for size and euphoria that you were looking for with Halotestin. Proviron is also great for freeing up all that test and as an antiestrogen for OCT. Depending on the length of the cycle you could do half Deca and half EQ.


Yeah thanks man.  This is only my second cycle so I dont really want more than 2 compounds and maybe an oral kickstart


----------



## OnPoint88 (Aug 31, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> Yeah thanks man.  This is only my second cycle so I dont really want more than 2 compounds and maybe an oral kickstart


Test Suspension or TNE is plenty kickstart then.


----------



## Ahrnold (Aug 31, 2011)

Halo so fukn expensive, not sure worth it


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Aug 31, 2011)

Real Halotestin is always expensive Ahrnold!


----------



## BigBird (Aug 31, 2011)

World-Pharma.org said:


> Real Halotestin is always expensive Ahrnold!


 
That is, unless you know someone who knocked off a US pharmacy many many years ago (15 yrs ago) and got real actual Halotestin round minty green tabs.  They were either 5 or 10mg each.  I'm thinking 5 b/c we took 4 about 2 hours before workouts and BAM!  

** *Note to LE* - I wasn't present at the time of the pharmacy raid - Nor did I have any idea beforehand, nor did I associate with the friend of a friend of a friend of a friend who knew the person who did it - so go EFF youselves.


----------



## Disturbed (Aug 31, 2011)

VonEric said:


> Halotestin Tablets contain fluoxymesterone, an androgenic hormone.
> Fluoxymesterone is a white or nearly white, odorless, crystalline powder, melting at or about 240° C, with some decomposition. It is practically insoluble in water, sparingly soluble in alcohol, and slightly soluble in chloroform.
> The chemical name for fluoxymesterone is androst-4-en-3-one, 9-fluoro-11,17-dihydroxy-17-methyl-, (11β,17β)-. The molecular formula is C20H29FO3 and the molecular weight 336.45.
> The structural formula is represented below:
> ...


 you took the 8000 words right out of my mouth..lol.. and yes..


----------

